# Tips on Planting............



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aquariaplants.com/plantingtips.htm


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool so now I have 2 sites from you: planetgeek.net and this one. Thanks  I'll be keeping aqua plants soon.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hey thanks simpte, thats a great article!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Got it from a fellow named Reggie. Very knowledgeable about plants.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool, you guys kinda have many relationship thru hobbies. Not like me in this end.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

the only other person I know with a setup fish tank is my brother, my uncle has one thats 125 gallons and has been empty for a few years


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I like to think I know a little something about plants, but after speaking to Tom Barr, I find that my knowledge is very lacking. I now attend seminars and lectures on the subjects to gleam every bit of info I can. Its a fascinating hobby that I enjoy so much. For those of you who can decipher my sig, you get the idea.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> I now attend seminars and lectures on the subjects to gleam every bit of info I can. Its a fascinating hobby that I enjoy so much.


I love having plants in my tank, but I'm far too lazy to do research into finding out exactly what each kind of plants needs to make it thrive. I set up the tank, and then the plants can take it or leave it. If a plant does well I might add more of it; if it does poorly I'll yank it out and try something else. If it does *too* well I'll also take it out: I don't want the plant taking over my tank! Ordinary vallis got yanked for that reason: it's just too long. I found that twisted vallis is a much shorter plant, so I have varieties of that in all my tanks.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm gonna learn about them soon... either here or there.  So Simpte, where do you take courses?
Thanks


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I got a question about planting plants.




> Stem Plants:





> Bacopa, Cabomba, Water Sprite, Water Wisteria, Ludwigia, Rotala, Hygrophila;
> Broken stems do not grow so cut back to any breaks, then remove the leaves from the bottom 3~4 inches and simply push into the substrate. They look better in groupings of five or more stems placed about 0.5 to 1 inch apart.




does that apply to anarchis too? can I plant a bunch into one spot instead of spacing them apart .5 inches from eachother. does that mean space each stem .5 inches apart?

Do the lead metal bands work?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

where can i find Riccia online? ive never seen it in a lfs so...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

As for anacharis, you can plant it in a bunch. Do not leave the metal weights on the stems as they will cause the base to rot away.

Riccia can be found on http://www.aquabid.com, http://www.freepgs.com/jdinh04/index.php?id=main
and members on Aquatic Plant Central sell it from time to time. Not an easy plant to grow. Not fro the novice, or the intermediate.


----------

